# mtd yardmachines question



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i just acquired an mtd yard machine riding mower,have a problem with getting it to move,motor runs fine,mowing deck works fine,the mower goes in reverse fine,but will not go forward you can hear the pulleys spinning but it wont go forward,i had it to go forward once fine but quit pulling again after about 10 feet or so.

but as long as you run in reverse pulls like it should,the rear belt looks ok from what i could tell,it has the 6 speed shift on the go set up, it is set up like this mower here



any idea what the problem could be?i got a great deal on it so i couldnt pass it up


----------



## billygoat (Nov 12, 2010)

*no forward drive*

hi, with so little info it's difficult to narrow down. Did you test drive prior to purchase ? If yes, were there any signs of problem ? Let's have a model # and take it from there. oldgoat.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

We need to know if this is a trans-axle or hydrostatic transmission. If its a trans-axle then the problem most likely lies inside your transmission. When you shift from neutral to forward or to reverse the shift fork moves a round sliding (know idea what its called) but it locks into the side of 1 of the gears. If someone had been shifting from 1 direction to another without ever depressing the clutch that will cause excessive wear. Its a fairly easy fix if you have the tools time and some mechanical ability and the parts aren't THAT expensive. If its a hydro static transmission then you will most likely need to replace the entire transmission.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it is a Peerless 2000 it is the sleeve between the pump and the transaxle that has failed. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

ill get the model number tomorrow off it


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

ok model # 13a1762f029 483-839

and its a mtd yard machines 638rl


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't find anything at the mtdproducts.com site using that model number, look under the seat, maybe the model and transaxle info is there or maybe a tag on the transaxle itself. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm speculating, but maybe the variable drive pulley is not sliding on shaft as it should.
fwiw


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem most likely is in the transmission itself. There are 2 different units that show up for your mower, but they are both basic forward and reverse type trans-axle used on your machine. There could be a problem with the clutch collar that engages the forward drive gear or the drive gear could have an issue. You will need to drop your transmission and open it up to have a look. Replacement parts are available for the transmission and it's not too hard to take off.

I am sure we can all help you if you decide to tackle the tranny.

Geo, leave off the 483-839 and it pulls up at the MTD site.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for the help, i will be tackling this soon,figure its worth fixing


----------

